# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور حصري :  صالون تركي يستخدم الفاس والنار للحلاقه

## البوب شريف

:Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------

